# My Good News!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

It's been awhile since I posted and today I received some good news I have been waiting for...so naturally I wanted to share it with my adopted cyber family







As some of you know I have spent a long time very unhappy trapped in a relationship situation I found it difficult to get out of for financial and other reasons. Well I eventually found the strength to split up from my long term boyfriend a month ago and it has been a rocky road living in his parents house since then - well today I heard I finally have my own place! I know it might not sound like much but this has been my dream for alot longer than I remember.I can move in from the 21st february which is just two weekends away. I'm going to a friends house this weekend to celebrate in style







Unfotunately though the downside is I will lose my access to the internet and will have to use a cybercafe to keep in touch and see how you all are doing!







Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is HUGE news!! Wonderful, I'm so happy for you. No internet is a small price to pay for a less stressful Real Life! I hope the move goes smoothly, and that you're thrilled with your new place!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I just had a (admittedly, rather obvious) lightbulb moment; you'll be able to sleep exactly when you want / when the ME/CFS allows you to.







How cool! Along with all the other positives, of course!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That's sounds wonderful Clair. I'm very happy for you. I know it's been a long time coming. Hope you enjoy your new found freedom and find a little more tranquility in your new place. M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, that is wonderful news, congratulations on your new place and your new beginnings.Hope that your fm/cfs improves with less stress in your life.Good luck with your upcoming move (hope you have lots of help).


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Good for you Clair!The very best to you!Someday I hope I can find your strength.This is something that could really get the adrenaline flowing.I know first hand that stress is no good, so I am very proud for you doing what is best for you!Well the husband just went nuts on our son and succeed in spreading his evil hatred to the whole family including telling the dog off.Just know how smart you are to have moved on.((((luv to you))))Diane


----------

